# الرب يسوع يحبك



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

_*هل أدركتي يانفسي بعد محبة المسيح؟ هل أدركتي تلك المحبة اللامحدودة التي فاض بها المسيح علينا نحن الخطاة.... تلك المحبة التي أخرجتنا من الظلمة إلى النور؟ أم مازلتي تعيشي في ظلام العالم وتتخبطي هنا وهناك تبحثين عن محبة أرضية تروي ظمأك؟ إلى متى تتركين ينبوع الحياة الذي لا يجف وتحفرين لنفسك آبار مشققة لا تضبط ماء؟؟ هل تظنين أنك سترتوي من أي محبة يقدمها لك الناس...مهما كانت صادقة وقوية؟ فكر معى في الأمر من خلال تجاربك الشخصية وستجد الإجابة واضحة وضوح الشمس... لا تحاول إخفائها أو تجاهلها... محبة الناس لن تملأ الفراغ الذي يملأنا من الداخل... لأن الملء والشبع الكامل لا يأتي إلا بيسوع الكامل... 
مهما حاولت أن أقارن بين محبتك يايسوع ومحبة الناس لي فلن أجد أعظم وأرقى وأضمن من محبتك يارب.... فأنت ترعاني أكثر من أبي وأمي ...حتى لو تركني أهلي أجدك أنت ترعاني وتضمني إلى حضنك ياحبيبي رغم عدم إستحقاقي... إن أبي وأمي سيتركاني في يوم من الأيام... أما أنت فباق معي إلى الأبد تقودني وترشدني وتهدي لي خطوات حياتي ... عندما أكون حزينا مغموما وأريد أن أجد حضنهم الدافىء ولا أجده....أسمعك تناديني بصوتك الحنون قائلا "أنت إبني وأنا اليوم ولدتك... تعال... تعال إلي بجميع أثقالك وهمومك وأنا سأحملها عنك وأعطيك السلام والطمأنينة"... 
أراك قريب مني وتشعر بكل ما يدور بداخلي أكثر من أي أحد ... فمهما جلست بالساعات أتكلم الى صديق وأحكي له كل مشاكلي ، إلا أني لا أشعر معه بالسلام ... ربما أرتاح قليلا، لكن الهم والحزن لا يختفيان ... لأنك أنت وحدك مصدر كل عزاء وسلام حقيقي... أنت الصديق الألصق من الأخ... لا تفارقني... تسمع كل ما يدور بداخلي بدون أن أتكلم أو أفتح فمي... تسمعني بدون أن أطلبك وتعطيني سلام لا أستحقه... صديقي يمكن أن يتركني بسبب مشاغله أو بسبب خلافات أو أو.... أما أنت ياحبيبي فلا تتركني أبدا مهما حدث... محبتك ثابتة للدهر لا تتزعزع... رغم خيانتي لك وجرمي إلا انك تحتملني... ربما لن يحتملني صديقي دائما... ربما يمل مني ويتركني.. أما أنت ياسيدي فلا ترفضني أبدا وتصغى إلى كل أنات قلبي... وتحتمل أخطائي ونزواتي رغم أنني هكذا أغرس شوكا جديدا في رأسك... لكنك تحتمله بفرح لأنه كلما زادت الأشواك تزداد دماءك النازفة فتغفر لي أكثر وأكثر "كلما ازدادات الخطية ازدادات النعمة جدا"... ترعاني حتى وأنا منغمس في الخطية... يالمحبتك الفائقة يارب... أنا أشعر بالخزي والعار عندما أتذكر خيانتي لك يارب... لكنك بكل حب وحنان تأخذني في أحضانك ... فأشعر بجهلي وحماقتي لأني أضعت عمري في العالم وتركتك ياحبيب نفسي...

ربما أكون مرتبط بأحد الأشخاص إرتباطا عاطفيا... أشعر بأنه كل شيء لي في الوجود... أفرح عند رؤيته وسماع صوته... أو حتى عندما أفكر فيه... ولا أجد راحة إلا إذا تكلمت معه وقلت له ما بداخلي... أفكر فيه أغلب الوقت... حتى أنني ربما أنسى كل ما حولي، وأنساك أنت أيضا يايسوع... أنسى الأوقات الجميلة التي أقضيها معك في الصلاة والإجتماعات...أما أنت يارب... فماذا تفعل في المقابل؟؟ هل تتركني لأني لا أبادلك الإهتمام؟؟ لا بالعكس ... أجدني دائما في بالك... محل إهتمامك يارب... فرغم ضآلتي وحقارتي إلا أنك تهتم بي كأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها " هوذا على كفي نقشتك... " الحبيب إذا شعر أنني لا أهتم به أو أفكر فيه ربما يتركني... أما أنت يايسوع فلا تتركني أبدا... بل ها انت تقف دائما قارعا على باب قلبي منتظرا أن أفتح حتى تدخل وتتعشى معى...

ياربي يايسوع.. سامحني على جهلي وحماقتي، وعلمني كيف أسمع قرعاتك على باب قلبي... علمني كيف أسكت كل الأصوات التي تحيط بي في العالم حتى أسمع صوتك الهادىء فأفتح لك كما سمع صوتك إيليا النبي... إيليا النبي الذي وجدك في صوت الريح الهادىء... علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...
*_​_*
*_​​
*
*​*
*


----------



## adel baket (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرب يسوع يحبك*

_موضوع رائع جوجو _
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرب يسوع يحبك*



adel Baket قال:


> _موضوع رائع جوجو _
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


*اشكرك على مررورك الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2008)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياجوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرب يسوع يحبك*

*ميرررسى يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرب يسوع يحبك*



happy angel قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعة ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى خالص للمشاركة اجميلة والروعة دى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك حياة هادية وجميلة فى ايد الرب يسوع*​


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرب يسوع يحبك*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


*ميرسى يا دونا انتى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الرب يسوع يحبك*

_موضوع جميل اوى ياجوجو

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع جوجو ​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرب يسوع يحبك*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل اوى ياجوجو​_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


*نورتى يا فيبى بمرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الرائعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> موضوع رائع جوجو ​


*شكرا ليك يا أمجد*
*ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يوليو 2008)

_*ياربي يايسوع.. سامحني على جهلي وحماقتي، وعلمني كيف أسمع قرعاتك على باب قلبي... علمني كيف أسكت كل الأصوات التي تحيط بي في العالم حتى أسمع صوتك الهادىء فأفتح لك كما سمع صوتك إيليا النبي... إيليا النبي الذي وجدك في صوت الريح الهادىء... علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...*_​ 




[/quote]



امين
ميرسي ياجوجو علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع والهادف
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> _*ياربي يايسوع.. سامحني على جهلي وحماقتي، وعلمني كيف أسمع قرعاتك على باب قلبي... علمني كيف أسكت كل الأصوات التي تحيط بي في العالم حتى أسمع صوتك الهادىء فأفتح لك كما سمع صوتك إيليا النبي... إيليا النبي الذي وجدك في صوت الريح الهادىء... علمني كيف أنشغل بك أنت وحدك يايسوع... فتكون أنت كل حياتي... كل كياني... ياربي يسوع ,علمني أن أعيش أنا بداخل العالم...ولا يعيش العالم بداخلي... علمني كيف أثبت في محبتك فلا أتزعزع إلى الأبد... ولا أتركك لأجل أي محبة أرضية...*_​


 


امين
ميرسي ياجوجو علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع والهادف

والرب يبارك حياتك​[/quote]
*ميرسى اختى العزيزة نيفين على مرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*وتقريبا من بعد صلاتك الجميلة دى مافى اى كلمة تفوقها جمال*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2008)

مواضيعك كلها جميله جدااا الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> مواضيعك كلها جميله جدااا الرب يباركك


 *ميرسى خالص يا صديقى الغالى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*


----------

